# I think I've found 'the one'



## stevoGTR (Nov 6, 2011)

After a bad experience on my first viewing of a GTR where the dealer wanted to do a deal even before a test drive (I walked away when he said that!) I'm hoping today goes much better.

I've seen a 2009/59 plate Premium Edition with nav, with 17k on the clock up for £39,995 at an independents which seems a decent price to me. That sound about right? Its overdue a service as he didn't even know the service intervals on the car, but has said it will be taken to a Nissan HPC before any sale to get this done, virtually 3 months late though. That any cause for concern?

I'm looking to finance the difference in price of the GTR and my Range Rover Sport with releasing some equity from my house as have a fairly low mortgage currently. Everyone who I tell this to thinks I'm absolutely mental, but I've just been bitten hard by the GTR bug and can't get it out of my system! I'm not looking to move house anytime soon so I don't think its that foolish? lol

Fingers crossed, might be a GTR owner by the end of the day.
Steve


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck. :thumbsup:
Personally I'd be trying to haggle a little off the price, but that's just me always wanting a bargain. 

I have to say that a dealer selling an expensive car who doesn't know the service intervals doesn't inspire confidence though. At least they are prepared to resolve this.

If you are not getting finace through a dealer there is nothing to stop you buying privately, which with the current market conditions could save you a few pounds... provided you are prepared to risk that.


----------



## stevoGTR (Nov 6, 2011)

Is a little concern that they don't know much about the car, but I've done plenty of research on here so I think I know what I'm looking out for. I'll see what deal they are open to.

I would have no issue buying a car privately, but just don't want the hassle of selling my car privately. People not turning up, offering silly money for it etc, so has to be a dealer for me so I can p/x.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice one....looking forward to the pics...hope it goes well!


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

17,000 miles sounds alot to me, I wouldnt be prepared to pay £40k for that kind of mileage...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jacey Boy said:


> 17,000 miles sounds alot to me, I wouldnt be prepared to pay £40k for that kind of mileage...


Doesn't seem that bad to me. The car is two years old.
I'd still want to haggle a grand or two off though.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Depends if mileage bothers you or not, personally I would want (and do want) one under 10k


----------



## Eric Laybourne (Apr 27, 2009)

Don't know if it helps but I was offered an initial £37k for my 2009 with 7k and FNSH ( I have a company car and the gtr is amongst many other things , a hobby car ) . I haggled and got this up to £38.5k - this was against a 2011 gtr , 1.2k , £66k . In the end I walked away from the deal and have decided to keep mine .

( I was also told that the HPC I deal with had a 'good' 2009 car on the forecourt for £41k , mileage unknown ) .


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Maybe worth a check with a dealer to see if the service issue will be a concern for warranty work.


----------



## Silverback2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Jacey Boy said:


> Depends if mileage bothers you or not, personally I would want (and do want) one under 10k


So by that logic if you bought one new you'd sell it as soon as it hit 10k?


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Jacey Boy said:


> 17,000 miles sounds alot to me, I wouldnt be prepared to pay £40k for that kind of mileage...


Mine is an 09 and has done 18.5k miles. I bought it at 6.5k miles and I don't think the car is run in yet. It still seems a little too "tight" although it is looser than when I purchased it. What mileage has yours done?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

17000 miles is nothing . My car is at 14000 and still feels brand new


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Maybe its just me but I think that car is too cheap and I`d be looking as to why. Probably the fact that it has missed services and that then leads me to ask what else has it missed. A 3 month gap will have an affect on the warranty thats left if you ever try and claim on it. 1 Month is the norm that they waiver , anymore and awkward questions are asked.

Does the independant know if its been chipped , modified , cobb`d , Ecutek`d and what sort of temps have the transmission seen condidering it has not had fluid changes or services ????


----------



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

As a comparison I paid £42k from an HPC for a 59 non sat but with rear camera and ipod in, 12k miles FSH and a new set of tyres....


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Does seem quite cheap to me also. 


Mine must be worth bugger all now as it has 25K on it 09 plate, but I use it everyday and enjoy it


----------



## stevoGTR (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, back from the test drive and I'm not sure about this one. The independent dealer has some lovely cars for sale, Ferrari F50, McLaren SLR, Ferrari Daytona, Bentley GT and all sorts, but he just doesn't know much about the GTR which is a concern to me and it turns out he's selling it for a mate of his, so he's just the middle man.
The car has just turned 2 years old so the 4th service is due now and he's taking it to Glyn Hopkin and was quoted £800 for the 24 month service. He doesn't know the condition of the brakes but said if the HPC say they need doing, he'll get everything done.

Question for all of you though regarding the service book. On every page it has a sticker over the lefthand side of the page as it looks like it said Measured Value at top and bottom of the page, whereas the sticker says Measured Value & at the bottom New Value. Is this just an issue with the service book saying Measured Value at the top and bottom? Do any of you guys have a sticker on every page of your service book like this? I was a bit concerned about this. He called the local Nissan HPC while I was there, but they weren't sure what this was about.
It has had 1 service at Litchfields which we all know is no concern to the enthusiast, but I was trying to use this as a bargaining tool to get the price down. But he says as he has got £800 service to pay for, 6 months tax, and potentially whatever the HPC say needs doing to the car, so he can't move on the £40k which I was dissapointed about. Then I got an offer of £16k for my Range Rover Sport when I was hoping for quite a bit more than that, which left a changeover price of 24k. Managed to get this down to 23,300 but can't get anywhere lower than that.
With service history of the car not being 100%, slightly lower offer than I wanted for my Range Rover, and not sure about the stickers in the service book I'm not sure if this is the one for me now. Certainly not easy to find the right GTR and buy it I've found.
Thoughts anyone?
Thanks for your time.
Steve


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jaw_F430 said:


> Does seem quite cheap to me also.
> 
> 
> Mine must be worth bugger all now as it has 25K on it 09 plate, but I use it everyday and enjoy it


Doesn't seem cheap to me.
I paid less than £2k more for a March 2010, (MY10) 10 plate with 14k on the clock, full history and stage 1+ gearbox update from Litchfields.

With you on using it though. :thumbsup:
If you never use it for what is was made for it's just depreciating a bit slower. :chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

stevoGTR said:


> Thoughts anyone?
> Thanks for your time.
> Steve


It's winter.
Put the Sport up for sale privately and learn more about the GT-R on this forum before buying one a little later.

Look for a GT-R after the Sport has sold (at a better price than you'll get in PX) and have the cash so you can get a good deal on a private sale. You'll end up with a GT-R 6 months newer for the same price. :thumbsup:

You can't use it much in anger now anyway, until spring. Then it's GT-R fun season. 
Worst ways, get a cheapo runabout if a good offer comes in for the Sport.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Where are you and what colour are you looking for?

Robbie


----------



## stevoGTR (Nov 6, 2011)

*MAGIC* said:


> Where are you and what colour are you looking for?
> 
> Robbie


I'm in Dunstable in Bedfordshire, car I looked at today was in Loughton at Howard Wise Car Sales. 
howardwisecars.co.uk/index.php/car-details/skyline_gt_r_premium_edn

I like this one in Gunmetal Grey, and the Steel grey is also interesting me. Not a big fan of the silver, but colour is not a major factor in my decision. Budget is around the 40k mark like this one, which I know doesn't give me much to play with.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

CT17 said:


> Doesn't seem cheap to me.
> I paid less than £2k more for a March 2010, (MY10) 10 plate with 14k on the clock, full history and stage 1+ gearbox update from Litchfields.


Bang on. I got my MY10 Black Edition (registered 31/03/10) a couple of weeks back. It is immaculate inside and out with a full service history and I paid £37500 privately. What's the catch? It has 25k miles on it. It amuses me that people allways bang on about wanting a car with 10k or less miles on it - that is mad. Cars these days do hundreds of thousands without any trouble if properly looked after. The chap who had owned mine was the only owner and was in his mid 50's and used it to commute - it had never been launched, thrashed or tracked.

Put it his way - I would rather have car with 25k miles on it that has been looked after and treated with kid gloves as opposed to something with 5k miles that has been tracked and had the crap ragged out of it at every given opportunity. That is the important thing - has the vehicle been looked after. If it has the milage (at this level) is secondary.


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

Ive had a HPC turn down my car as a trade in because at 22k miles it too high milage.

Are we supposed to park these things in the shed and polish them...

Oh and this was a trade in against a 2012....

Im still in shock that they just dont wanna live in the real world....there must be a whole new customer base that want to get into GTR's but dont have 70k plus to spend. A 20k mile car for 35-40k represents massive value for money performace wise. If its well serviced and looked after whats the issue..

In shock.


----------



## gaz41uk (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi. To answer one of your question nope my service book has not got the stickers you describe and also i don't think thats Grey Metallic, As Grey Metallic is a dark grey colour and that looks bronze to me.I think its titanium grey.


----------



## gaz41uk (Sep 26, 2011)

Pictures of Titanium Grey and Grey Metallic.

If he dos not even know the colour i think its like you said he know nothing about the GTR which would worry me.


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

Wheels said:


> Ive had a HPC turn down my car as a trade in because at 22k miles it too high milage.
> 
> Are we supposed to park these things in the shed and polish them...
> 
> ...


Wayne,
You must try a different dealer, i just cant believe that.Regards, SIMON.


----------



## TrevF (Jul 15, 2011)

Yep, I have a titanium and that looks like titanium to me!


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

HSimon said:


> Wayne,
> You must try a different dealer, i just cant believe that.Regards, SIMON.


I have and so far a lot more positive...will keep you informed.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

If you like the car and you're interested, I would suggest you pay to get it inspected by a HPC (~ £145), irrespective of the dealer telling you he'll get it serviced. If it comes out ok, 17k miles is no concern on a two year old car and at least you know its history and that you're covered by Nissan. Mention the service book to them, but it seems like an amendment rather than a big deal.

Service is only two months overdue and it has covered under 5000 miles since the last one. Speak to the supplying/servicing dealer and Litchfield's and ask them about the car too. Speak to the previous owner as well - realistically his knowledge of the vehicle is a lot more important than that of Howard Wise as it's just another bit of tin to the dealer.

Even if he's selling it for a friend it is still a dealer supplied vehicle, so that's why it's a few k more expensive than the private sales that have been mentioned.

Nothing wrong with biding your time either. Maybe get a couple more prospective p/x offers on the RR to see what you can realistically expect for it, though it should be a good time of year to sell one.

Good luck,
Protegimus


----------



## Dougie335 (Sep 29, 2009)

Mines available on Pistonheads at the moment. You won't find a cheaper 2011 Blue 530 model.

Dougie.


----------

